# HELP!! I found a leak in my tank last night.



## cheebs (5 Jul 2011)

Hey guys 

I found a leak in my tank last night.   

I had given the tank glass a clean, and when i was cleaning the outside of water marks, I noticed a drip down one of the seams. I taped a folded piece of kitchen towel to that corner to act as a wick, and it leaked about an inch of depth in a medium sized bucket by this morning over approximately 10 hours. so its not especially fast, but it is worrying. The stand is looking a bit worse for wear now having swelled a bit, I'd hate the thought of a collapse.

I had noticed it once before, but had put it down to slightly over filling, and floor movement from the kids doing kids things (Jumping etc) in the same room. I guess it wasn't, but it did certainly slow down (appeared to stop) after removing a small amount of water. Last night, it certainly wasn't too full.

Can I repair this from the outside without emptying the tank? Any advice would be most appreciated. I have never had to repair a tank before.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Kazuya (5 Jul 2011)

You would have to use silicone but am I not to sure if you can have it full.

Was setting up a reef sump and the next day we went back there was a slight crack light the one you explained.
We had to empty it. It is your safest bet.

Good luck 

Regards,
K


----------



## danmil3s (5 Jul 2011)

There is a silicone you can use under water with fish. gold something or other not cheap though £20 ish. I'll find you the name when I'm home

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cheebs (5 Jul 2011)

Thanks guys.

dammil3s, that would be great to have the name of that product, cheers.

I bought some ordinary aquarium silicone today. Not had a chance to try it yet, but tomorrow night, I will empty 80% of the water, dry as well as possible, and use it on the outside as a temporary measure until I can sort something out for a proper fix.

The flow has certainly slowed a lot, which is good, but its not stopping the nagging voice in the back of my mind, or the one that belongs to my wife .


----------



## greenjar (6 Jul 2011)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> There is a silicone you can use under water with fish. gold something or other not cheap though £20 ish. I'll find you the name when I'm home



Based on the post above, the sealant below if probably the one Dan was referring to

Gold Label Pond & Aquarium Sealer

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/gold-label-pond-aquarium-sealer.asp

or 

http://www.kilmuxkoi.co.uk/Gold-Label-Pond-Sealers/Gold-Label-Sealer-Black-p-398.html


I havent used it personally so hopefully someone who has can provided you with some feedback on its performance

goodluck


----------



## cheebs (6 Jul 2011)

Thanks Jason. I'll check those out.

Emptied the tank as much as I dared tonight., found that someone had repaired it on the outside previously. Cut all the old silicone off, cleaned it up, and smeared a new bead of clear aquarium silicone over it. Hopefully that will sort it for a short while.


----------



## danmil3s (7 Jul 2011)

sorry cheebs i forgot to get you the name  but that's the stuff greenjar works as it says it does.


----------



## cheebs (7 Jul 2011)

No problem Dan.

No obvious leaks this morning...


----------



## danmil3s (7 Jul 2011)

did you fill the tank back up with out the silicone curing


----------



## cheebs (7 Jul 2011)

Yeah, it was still a bit tacky. I know its a risk, but the fish were visibly stressed with only having about 3 or 4 inches of water. I didn't put it on the inside of the tank, just the outside, and the leak was fairly slow, so i though it was worth the risk.


----------

